# Birthing Mini Jerseys



## farmerlor (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah, I'm just full of questions today.  So y'all know I'm waiting very anxiously for the birth of my miniature Jersey calf.  You cannot imagine what this is going to mean to my little neighborhood of small homesteaders.  Anyway, Star is due in just a little over a month......or is she?  Will there be a difference in the gestation dates between mini cows and regular cattle?  Is it too late to worm her and what should I use?  Is there anything I need at the birth besides some iodine and a lot of towels?  Should I have a B shot on hand just in case we get twins?  At this point it looks like a singleton birth to me.  Are there any other shots I should be giving Momma to protect baby when she's born?  The bull we used, one of the best mini's in the nation (wondering how many there could be to earn him this title) is running at a little over 80% heifers dropped so we're all sitting here thinking little girl thoughts.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 12, 2013)

Don't go treating this cow like it's a human and needs to be pampered to the end of the world.  You don't need towels, the shots are probably too late anyway, save them for when the calf's born, don't need iodine either if the cow's calving in a clean environment, i.e., straw bed or grassy pasture.  Gestation period will run the same for a mini as with a "normal" cow.  Not too late to worm, but* do it only if she needs it*.  Check with your vet on what she may need and whether she needs it or not.

Please don't think you have to intervene in the birthing process.  The cow will know what to do once the calf is born and will do all the mothering and drying off herself.  If you try to meddle with the natural flow of things you're just going to end up with more problems than you started with.  Be patient and let Nature do her job.  

Also, you have a 50% chance of being right about the cow dropping a heifer calf.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 12, 2013)

X2 on what WRB said.  I'll share a story with you that I think is hilarious---Our son-in-law (who is starting his herd of registered Angus) has never had any experience with cattle.  One of his heifers calved a couple weeks ago.  It was 4 degrees that night, and the heifer was doing what cows do, which is to lick off the calf.  SIL got nervous and tried to separate them, because he thought the calf would not dry off with the cow licking it.  Of course, a good licking off is exactly what a calf needs to get their circulation going and to stimulate them to nurse.  Lucky for SIL, the heifer was very forgiving, and all turned out well for the family, and he now has a nice little heifer calf.  I think it was his 3rd calf of the season.

FYI:  My herd has begun to calf.  Got 2 so far.  One was 16 days early, and the one yesterday was 10 days early.  Seems like everyone is getting calves 1 - 2 weeks early this year.  Calves seem to be larger than normal, even with being early.

As to the mini Jersey---Let her calf on her own.  It may take 3 - 4 hours after the front feet and nose appear, but let her do it on her own if possible.  If it takes much longer than that, you may need to try to help her.  As to shots---you won't need any.  It wouldn't hurt to dip the navel in iodine, but it certainly isn't necessary if the pen is clean.  Good luck!


----------



## Cricket (Mar 12, 2013)

I hope you post pictures!

(that is funny, jhm.  I take it these aren't the same kids who thought you ought to be on a beach in the Bahamas right now?)


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 12, 2013)

Same kids.  They didn't know when I synchronized the cows.  We are overwhelmed with snow and blowing snow here now.  Getting around is a real pain.  Lots of cars are getting stuck in the drifts, and many are rolling over after losing control on the ice.  NOT a nice end to our winter.  Can't wait till all this snow melts and turns into mud.  I really need to push snow out of some of my calving lots, but the gates are all frozen down and I can't open them.  I just put out lots of bedding and hope the cows have sense enough to have their calves on top of it.


----------



## farmerlor (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh thanks everyone.  That's just what I needed was someone to pat me on the head and tell me to settle down and not worry about it so much.  I really did plan to let nature take her course but I WILL be there after all this is her first baby and you never know......   I just keep thinking that this baby will go to our neighbor and next year her baby and my baby will go to two other neighbors and the next year we should be floating in milk.  We've already decided who keeps the bull if we have one.  So thanks everyone, nice to have someone to keep my heads out of the clouds.  LOL!


----------



## farmerlor (Mar 22, 2013)

Just a little update.  The doctor says he thinks he can get all of my cancer in one fell swoop and that I won't need chemo.  Do they all say that?  This is my first trip to an oncologist.  Anyway, that means I'll still be recovering from my surgery and I won't have any "padding" down there as they're taking all my lady parts off but by golly I WILL by home to watch the birth of my first mini dairy calf and if she needs me and ONLY if she needs me (remember it's her first baby/babies) I'll be there strong enough to help her.  She is getting HUGE, just HUGE.  I'm so excited.  Thank y'all for your support, I really appreciated it at a time when I needed it more than you can know.


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wishing you the best on your surgery.  Keep a good attitude, and focus on the things that are important in your life.  Seems as though the Jersey heifer might be good therapy for your recovery.  Good luck on both events!


----------



## Cricket (Mar 23, 2013)

The oncologistst I've seen (not personally, friends and family) are used to dealing with the hard truths--they tended to be pretty straightforward.    Is this going to put you into instant menopause?  Studies show (and this has gotten me thru numerous meltdowns!) that post-menopausal women are BY FAR the happiest segment of the population.  Best of luck!


----------

